# looking for farmer chainsaw parts



## zero_gravity (Nov 14, 2007)

so i have this old chainsaw and the brand name appears to be 'farmer' and can't seem to find much on it. the guy at the shop said hes never seen one...anyone know anything about them and/or where i could get parts? thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

zero_gravity said:


> so i have this old chainsaw and the brand name appears to be 'farmer' and can't seem to find much on it. the guy at the shop said hes never seen one...anyone know anything about them and/or where i could get parts? thanks.


How about a picture, if you could post a pic of this chainsaw maybe one of us could figure out who made it.


----------



## zero_gravity (Nov 14, 2007)

first wanted to say thanks a lot for your help 30yearTech, this isn't the first time you've helped me and i'm very grateful. thanks!

ok so here are 3 pics. an air filter is removed from the carb and as you can see the top cover is removed. other than that its all there.




























so there the little bastard is. be a shame to let it go to waste if i cant get parts for it, the thing is still in very good shape despite its looks. i did a compression test and got 110psi. i'm quite happy with that for an old ghetto 2 stroke from god knows where.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

is that a partner?The style looks very much like the k700 or k1200 cut off saw that partner makes.
take a look here some of these sure look like what you have
http://outdoor-power-equipment.net/chainsaw-gas/partner/


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Man that looks familiar, but I can't put my finger on it. It's not a very common model around here. I think maybe a Efco, Dolmar or Oleo-Mac but I don't see many of them so I am not sure at all, perhaps a Partner like Rotti suggested.

What kind of parts do you think you will need?? I found a listing for the spark plug and I can see from the picture that it has a Tillotson carburetor. If you have spark and 110 psi, you should be able to get it to pop off.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Partner had a Farmer model saw but I've never seen one so not sure if this is a Partner. Might try one of the chainsaw collectors web site to see if you can find more info... might even be some value in it to a collector.


----------



## zero_gravity (Nov 14, 2007)

all i need is the two small wings on the flywheel that the rewind starter catches....they snapped on me right quick.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

They list this saw in the champion sparkplug book as the make of "farmer" f55a.....


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

f55a by folux as listed in ngk 2009 catalouge maybe you can cross refance this to find who made it


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Its a partner I just found it on a collectors site http://www.chainsawcollectors.se/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4630
Partner was is electrolux and is now husqvarna, we are/were a partner dealer let me see what I can track down for you on the dogs.
Found a flywheel on ebay but no dogs http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Partner-F55A...ash=item562cdf740b&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262. Ill look up the info On monday at work for you .....


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

FOUND THIS MAT BE YOU CAN GET SOME HELP HERE IT IS A OLD THREAD BUT SOME ONE MAY HAVE ONE FOR SPARES
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=29412


----------



## zero_gravity (Nov 14, 2007)

just wanted to thank you all for the info, you were all a great help as usual!

interesting that its a rarity...thing is the saw isnt even mine. fixing it up for my former landlord and he got it at an auction for something like $10 or $15. almost had it working fine until those flywheel parts snapped! thing is that flywheel on ebay doesnt have the parts i need. if you look at the pic theres some threaded holes on top of it - the parts that go into that are like little wings that grab the starter. thats what i'm after, those bastards snapped.

anyhow i doubt he'd care to do anything pricey to it, he just wanted a cheap bastard saw so i guess i'll have to let him know that parts are rather rare...

thanks for the help!!


----------

